# My new TNC Keylux AA-"XX"...pics



## 4x4Dragon (Sep 22, 2004)

*My new TNC Keylux AA-\"XX\"...pics*

http://community.webshots.com/album/190666366MbQcXX


*EDIT* Okay i updated with the correct link, sorry! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: My new TNC Keylux AA-\"XX\"...pics*

fixed the link


----------



## PAtwood (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: My new TNC Keylux AA-\"XX\"...pics*

It certainly gets my vote for best looking and best built design lately. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: My new TNC Keylux AA-\"XX\"...pics*

[ QUOTE ]
*PAtwood said:*
It certainly gets my vote for best looking and best built design lately. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

ooh man, you need to do a CPF special with those "pry-babies" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

those are pretty cool!


----------



## HunterSon (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: My new TNC Keylux AA-\"XX\"...pics*

So what is the XX for?


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: My new TNC Keylux AA-\"XX\"...pics*

"XX" = unique /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

seriously i just wanted mine to be a little different. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## PAtwood (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: My new TNC Keylux AA-\"XX\"...pics*

I would've gone for XXX myself! 

Thnaks for the kind words on the Prybabies. Trade you one for that light....


----------

